# Can't for the life of me figure out why I'm not getting sound out of my studio monitors



## Braden717 (Jan 6, 2019)

So I'm very new to this recording stuff. I just bought everything. I have studio one 4 artist edition and I got the add on for third party plug ins. Bought some Adam audio t5v's, audient Id4 and i grabbed the fortin nameless suite plugin. I'm running this all on a HP envy laptop with windows 10. So my latest problem is I have everything hooked up and I'm getting no sound out of my studio monitors while running the stand alone Nameless suite. Just wanted to try it out. I'm seeing that I'm getting input and output signal. My monitors are hooked up to my id4 with balanced cables and I made sure they are on. On my computer in the windows sound settings it set to input and output on my ID4 so that's all set. Just completely lost right now. I'll upload some pictures of what I'm getting. Also, another question is what mode should I be using for the sound. Asio, windows sound or direct plugin?


----------



## Braden717 (Jan 6, 2019)

https://imgur.com/qjeFMLG

https://imgur.com/a/04lcUYJ

https://imgur.com/Zog6Mbh

https://imgur.com/O6WzdUh

https://imgur.com/FW0WoFQ

Last two picture are of my audient id4 getting sound when I strum and the nameless suite stand alone getting input and output signal when I play. Nothing going to the monitors though. Zero sound coming out of them at all.


----------



## gienek (Jan 6, 2019)

Audio Device Type?? Shouldnt be your Interface drivers?


----------



## Braden717 (Jan 6, 2019)

gienek said:


> Audio Device Type?? Shouldnt be your Interface drivers?


Sorry to sound stupid but I'm not sure what you are asking. I installed all the drivers and everything for the audient Id4 and restared my computer like the manual said. Seems to be working on that part. Are you talking about the third picture for my windows settings where I have output audient id4 speakers and input line( audient id4)?


----------



## guitaardvark (Jan 6, 2019)

Before anything, make sure everything is connected and volumes are up. I see that in your picture of the iD4, the input/DAW blend knob is cranked all the way to the input, which means that you won't hear anything from the DAW.


----------



## Braden717 (Jan 7, 2019)

guitaardvark said:


> Before anything, make sure everything is connected and volumes are up. I see that in your picture of the iD4, the input/DAW blend knob is cranked all the way to the input, which means that you won't hear anything from the DAW.



Yea, I checked all my volumes and connections like 5 times haha. It's on input because I'm just playing through the nameless suite plug in. Not inside the DAW. However I've moved that knob all around. As many others.


----------



## myrtorp (Jan 7, 2019)

When I installed the id44 i was clueless a while when trying to get the sound going. Have you downloaded the ID software too for the interface? There you can see levels and monitoring., see analouge and digital inputs.
In Reason (my DAW) i have "ASIO Audient USB ASIO Driver" selected and in Windows 7 Output 1/2 as playback and Input 1/2 as recording. Maybe try Asio4all drivers?
The interface always starts with 0 volume when I start the computer. Also trying to restart after driver install could help. I noticed a wierd thing with mine yesterday, that the driver stopped working after I plugged out my headphones. Very wierd.


----------



## gienek (Jan 7, 2019)

Braden717 said:


> S Are you talking about the third picture for my windows settings where I have output audient id4 speakers and input line( audient id4)?



Last photo, the first box, could you show us the options of this box?


----------



## GatherTheArsenal (Jan 7, 2019)

Hey bud, I just had similar issues with my new setup about a month ago. It can be a pain getting everything to work but it'll be worth it in the end.

When you installed your drivers for your audio interface were they specifically for windows 10? I'd double check since mine from my old setup was only compatible up to windows 8.1, i'm running windows 10 on my new setup and had to go out and recently get a new audio interface altogether. 

I wasn't getting any sound from my monitors until I got a new interface that IS compatible with windows 10. So compatibility could be an issue. May be worth your time to contact the audio interface customer service real quick and double check if you're not sure.

The only other hardware issues are either faulty cables (easy fix) or defective speakers. Though I'm inclined to put that possibility last since it's less likely that both speakers are defective out of the box.

And is the issue happening only when you're running the stand alone Nameless suite? What about other audio? i.e. music, YouTube, etc....


----------



## Braden717 (Jan 7, 2019)

myrtorp said:


> When I installed the id44 i was clueless a while when trying to get the sound going. Have you downloaded the ID software too for the interface? There you can see levels and monitoring., see analouge and digital inputs.
> In Reason (my DAW) i have "ASIO Audient USB ASIO Driver" selected and in Windows 7 Output 1/2 as playback and Input 1/2 as recording. Maybe try Asio4all drivers?
> The interface always starts with 0 volume when I start the computer. Also trying to restart after driver install could help. I noticed a wierd thing with mine yesterday, that the driver stopped working after I plugged out my headphones. Very wierd.



Yea, I downloaded the software for audient right from the website and restarted my computer multiple times. The id4 actually doesn't have the full display like the 44. I have the id icon I can right click on in my taskbar or whatever down bottom, but its only a couple things that show latency and sample rate I believe.
What are the asio4all drivers for?


gienek said:


> Last photo, the first box, could you show us the options of this box?



I'll get a picture tonight.



GatherTheArsenal said:


> Hey bud, I just had similar issues with my new setup about a month ago. It can be a pain getting everything to work but it'll be worth it in the end.
> 
> When you installed your drivers for your audio interface were they specifically for windows 10? I'd double check since mine from my old setup was only compatible up to windows 8.1, i'm running windows 10 on my new setup and had to go out and recently get a new audio interface altogether.
> 
> ...



I'll definitely look into the drivers thing. However I actually forgot to say this and thank you for reminding me. No sound comes out of anything on my computer like youtube as well when my speaker and interface are plugged in. Should it? As soon as I unplug boom right out of the computer again.


----------



## Metropolis (Jan 7, 2019)

iD4 does not make any sound until you roll it enough with volume knob, and volume knob has a press function which kind of makes the output half as loud. It happens every time when device is re-started. Monitoring should be set fully for DAW and direct monitoring on in your actual daw's track.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jan 7, 2019)

This is gonna sound dumb, but is the volume up on monitors? Can you connect something else to the cables you're using and get sound out of them?


----------



## myrtorp (Jan 7, 2019)

Braden717 said:


> Yea, I downloaded the software for audient right from the website and restarted my computer multiple times. The id4 actually doesn't have the full display like the 44. I have the id icon I can right click on in my taskbar or whatever down bottom, but its only a couple things that show latency and sample rate I believe.
> What are the asio4all drivers for?



Asio4all are audio drivers. The reason I've used them is because old habits, but they are easy to install and use and have always worked with my previous interfaces!

I didnt know the id4 had another id interface, i thought maybe something could be tweaked there since you run the plugin directly and not via DAW.

Hope it works out!


----------



## Clocks (Jan 7, 2019)

Not that i'm familier with your setup or nameless, but in my experience audio device type is usually set to ASIO not DirectSound as yours is selected.

Also a buffer size/latency that high will most likely be unplayable, i'd try get it down to 12ms or lower if possible.

Good luck!


----------



## makecamera (Jan 7, 2019)

I'd say the first thing you should do is get Windows audio to output through your audient. Shut down your daw and/or namless standalone. Then, go into your audio settings and set your default playback device to your audient (like this: https://www.tenforums.com/attachmen...indows-10-a-audio_playback_device_sound-1.jpg). Then, play an MP3, sound, YouTube (restart browser), etc. Once you have that working, open nameless standalone, set the right audio device like others have said (looks like ASIO, not DirectSound). Once that's working, try loading nameless in your daw.


----------



## Braden717 (Jan 7, 2019)

Alright guys I got it!!! I appreciate your help a ton. I reinstalled drivers, for what must have been the third time, hooked my stuff up, switched it to asio on the audio device for the standalone app and it worked!!! I don't know what combination of things I did differently, but I got it now. Now I just need to figure out how to get nameless to work in studio one 4. This was my original problem and why I just wanted to start messing with my stand alone. So I might ending up making another thread. I made a thread on the presonus forum and they were no help. 

I guess my next order of business is beginning to understand sample rates( mine is at 44100 MHz which is what it came at) audio buffer size( I dropped it to 256 sample rate for 5.2 latency from 512 11.6 latency), what oversampling is and understanding mono vs stereo(mono sounds better on the standalone). So I have my work cut out for me research wise. 

Sorry for the newbie questions. As someone who has very little to no computer knowledge this stuff is so overwhelming. Lots to learn. I really appreciate the help on this and what I'm sure will be many future questions.


----------

